# Gypsy Show-Heartland Feather Classic



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

The Jog In The Park Class:
Raven:
























The winner, who happened to be a crossbred mare!








Tiny








Bucky
















Shrek


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

All those horses are beautiful. I really like the last one of shrek with the little girl though.


----------



## tina298 (Aug 21, 2011)

beautiful all of them


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

The best part about them was their personality. They all were simply great to be around. All personable. All sweet. All wanted to be petted and paid attention to. Shrek sat outside the ring the whole entire time letting people pet him. It was a great experience. I hope to go to more shows so that I can learn more and eventually take one of my crosses.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I knew a big ol' Shire named Shrek. He was 19 hands!

What lovely horses! I LOLed when I saw Bucky, though, because his solid color surprised me! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

lol He does have an odd name for a Gypsy. I think it was Just Buckin Around.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics SUJ!!!! Tiny is gorgeous...but I love Astro Boy!!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He is and his babies are OMG! Beautiful. Super dishy heads, amazingly colored. I drew a picture of him and took it to them at the show. Everyone there was SUPER nice!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You're pics are WAY better than mine, SUJ. lol

Great pics and I LOVE the gypsies!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Drafty : ) I wish I would have had the appropriate flash for such a dark arena and it was so cloudy/rainy out... : /


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

great photos tiny reminds me of a wee coloured cob i helped break to drive she was named spot was the sweetest little mare i had ever met, and took everything in her stride when it came to learning and being broken.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Gosh i want one soooooo bad!!! One of these days! Great pictures!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

lol Idle I'm half way there with my girl... ; )


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

OMG I want to steal Tiny. So adorable!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

All of them are stunning but my favorite is Bucky. These are horses that I would picture in a fairy tale with a handsome prince charming. LOL


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

I know of astro boy! He lives relativly close to me, hes a beautiful guy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wish he lived closer to me! lol Closest Gypsy stud I know of is Latcho Zor. I took pics of him this year:


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Latcho zor is very pretty too!! We have a gypsey gelding at our boarding farm hes more of a dark grey and white instead of black but hes really cute. I love just watching him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

There was a show of them here a few months ago and I had planned on going with a friend of mine but my little Granny passed away so I did not go.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww that sucks...maybe next year!


----------

